# Practice Tractor



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

We were killing some time, and drove by the local "baby deere" dealer than sells up to 3 series. My 5 year old decided he liked to looks of a 1025r they had sitting outside. I had a cab so the rain wouldn't get on his seat and it was small, so he could learn how to drive a small tractor before moving up to Grandpa's larger machines.

So, anyone here go the "practice tractor" route?

ps. I told him I couldn't afford a practice tractor like that for him.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Ewww... no money for that around here either! Although I did pick up an 8N as a first tractor before moving up to the Case Hydro.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Groo said:


> We were killing some time, and drove by the local "baby deere" dealer than sells up to 3 series. My 5 year old decided he liked to looks of a 1025r they had sitting outside. I had a cab so the rain wouldn't get on his seat and it was small, so he could learn how to drive a small tractor before moving up to Grandpa's larger machines.
> 
> So, anyone here go the "practice tractor" route?
> 
> ps. I told him I couldn't afford a practice tractor like that for him.


Only if you count buying an NAA as a first tractor, then waiting 45 years until I could almost afford stepping up to one of the larger tractors, Ford 4000 3 cyl diesel 55 HP. The biggest difference is gross weight.


----------

